# Don’t use MHF Sea France discount code, you will pay more



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Watch out if you are currently booking Sea France using the members discount code, you will pay more!
I use Sea France Saver Fare for channel crossings as they are the cheapest for my 5.4m x 2.6m hightop. Just come back paying £22.50 each way in Sept & Nov with 10% MHF discount. The price has always been 10% cheaper using the code but something odd is going on.

Now looking at sailings out 2nd Jan Return 31st March and prices next year are much higher £50 outbound £35 inbound Total £85. 

I then looked at the same dates/times using the members discount code and found the price is even higher! £58.50 out £45 inbound Total £103.50. The only difference I can see is it’s £15 instead of £10 to make an alteration

Make sure you always check the price with & without the discount code.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Are the on board shops still shut on most crossings?


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't know, when we came back on 25/11 Calais port officials went on strike and we were transferred on to Norfolk Lines at Dunkirk


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I got the email today offering fares booked before the 10th of December for £23 each way.......though it did say "CAR"and 5 passengers. Ran a couple of dates through March/April and got a quote of £68 for a 6.5m motorhome. Still not bad and I think the code is only offering £2 off!!

Worth watching....thanks for the heads up.


John


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Always used to use Sea France and the MHF discount BUT the last 18months they have been dearer than P&O on every quote...


Like everything, you need to shop about.....

Good idea to check the price with and without the code everytime.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Try DFDS (Norfolkline) I booked for September 8.5mtr 10am sailings £59 return. If you can wait till February for NEC show. I am sure there will be good deals available then.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Could not believe Sea France charge more if you use the discount code. Very strange!!!!!!!! Have asked them the question. However am now looking at P and O. Does anyone know how much they charge if you need to amend a crossing. Invariably in the winter we return a couple of days earlier than booked.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

seems strange? I haven't tried it because I won't travel with them. Will flag it up for Nuke to have a look. Maybe it's not set up correctly for 2011??


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Grouch asked : Does anyone know how much they charge if you need to amend a crossing. Invariably in the winter we return a couple of days earlier than booked.

P&O £10. (+one way fare £38] = £48

Seafrance £15 on Winter promo (+one way £35) =£50
£10 on Saver (+one way £44) = £54
£0 on Flexi (one way £54) = £54

P&O cheapest!! Seafrance strange pricing!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> Could not believe Sea France charge more if you use the discount code. Very strange!!!!!!!! Have asked them the question. However am now looking at P and O. Does anyone know how much they charge if you need to amend a crossing. Invariably in the winter we return a couple of days earlier than booked.


I've just tried the SeaFrance site quoting our times and dates with NorfolkLine (DFDS) going out 30 March 2011 30 at 18.00 and returning 7 May at 20.00

Without using the code I got a return for *£132*
Using the back button on the form and entering the MHF discount code it gave me the same return for *£119*

That's the 10% reduction.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I have just received a reply from Sea France. They say discount only applies to standard terms. At present they are doing an offer and the offer price is less than standard terms plus discount.


----------



## onabike (Aug 24, 2009)

grouch said:


> I have just received a reply from Sea France. They say discount only applies to standard terms. At present they are doing an offer and the offer price is less than standard terms plus discount.


Sounds like a con to me!

Surely it should default to the lowest fare?


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Could not agree more. I do not think Sea France are alone in this though.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, it's a fairly standard thing - you can't combine "offers" - the MHF "offer" discount is off their standard terms, they have other "offers" which can't be used as well as the MHF one. You've just got to shop around - I always try both clubs for rates as well as direct with the ferry / tunnel. 

And watch for the amendment charges - can be ridiculously high - especially if you book months in advance. Plans might change for all sorts of reasons - maybe the "amendable" tariff could be best - even if you pay a few quid more?


----------

